#ubuntu-jp 2011-08-01
<DoeNietWil> Hello Ubuntu user, I came to this irc to ask you a question. We are trying to release a new version of OpenTeacher, and because it is a tool that is very language specific I was wondering if any of you would like to take a couple of minutes and translate it. It really isn't that much work but it would help us a lot. https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ¡Hola, amigojapan !
<Emmanuel_Chanel> DoeNietWil: Hoi!
<DoeNietWil> hello emmanuel_chanel
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Where's the original English text?
<amigojapan> hola Emmanuel_Chanel
<DoeNietWil> what do you mean
<Emmanuel_Chanel> DoeNietWil: You want someone Japanese to translate something into Japanese, right?
<DoeNietWil> correct
<Emmanuel_Chanel> So... where is that?
<DoeNietWil> https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hhm... I saw that URI...
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I understand now.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Very many phrases...
<DoeNietWil> if you have questions about the project or the translation please go to http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=openteacher
<Emmanuel_Chanel> DoeNietWil: Better to say #openteacher ...
<DoeNietWil> oh right, my mistake
<Emmanuel_Chanel> DoeNietWil: Why aren't you on that channel?
<DoeNietWil> i use a different nick for privacy reasons
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok.
#ubuntu-jp 2011-08-02
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<Mocchi> こんばんは
<hito_jp> あれ議題がない
<nobuto> こんばんは。
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110802
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何か確認しておくべきことなどあるでしょうか
<nobuto> 私担当分はやってません。今晩時間があれば。
<hito_jp> Oneiricのwikiページはまだです！　明日以降にやります！
<hito_jp> （なぜか熱血キャラ
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> 他になければ議題のほうへ
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．(会議の邪魔になるので，後は黙ります…)
<jkbys> イベント関連
<jkbys> OSC名古屋の進捗？
<Mocchi> 8/20ですね。
<hito_jp> が何もないとそのまま終わりそうですが、
<hito_jp> 参加できそうな人がいれば。
<jkbys> できるだけ参加したい
<nobuto> 懇親会だけ決めておきましょうか。
<hito_jp> あー、まったく関係のないことでなければ、黙って頂く必要はないですよ（たとえば思いつきとかは歓迎）
<mizuno> 事務局に連絡してくれたかしらん
<hito_jp> 名古屋駅付近なので、名古屋駅周辺で自前でやる方が幸せなのかしら。
<nobuto> mizuno: まだです。今晩にでも。
<mizuno> おねがいします
<hito_jp> > 主に遠隔からの参加者
<nobuto> 名古屋駅付近なので、全体のに参加すればいいのかなと思ってましたが、みなさんどうでしょう？
<mizuno> GLな柴田さんと、小笠原さんが参加するらしいという話を聞いてます
<hito_jp> 懇親会、途中で脱出しないとシビアなんじゃないです？（18:00-21:00）
<hito_jp> 新幹線の最終の時間帯を見ればいいのかな。
<hito_jp> 最終22:00すぎまであるのねー（東京
<hito_jp> たぶん逆方向も同じ時間までありますが、ミズノさんは日帰りしようとするとデッドラインは何時でしょう。それとも日帰りしない？
<mizuno> あー、終電の時間は調べてなかったす
<hito_jp> 日帰りするんかい？
<mizuno> 宿泊の予定はないです。日帰りします
<nobuto> mizuno: こないだ高速バス使ったら便利でしたよ。時間帯はちょっとわからないですが。
<hito_jp> だとすると、裏でちょっと必死になって調べてもらうでいいです？
<hito_jp> ヒント：ミズノさんちは辺境なのでバスとかない
<mizuno> なるほど、高速バスか
<sia_gl> 自分の方は遅くなるようであれば途中脱出の予定です
<Mocchi> うちはバスが通ってるなぁ。
<nobuto> いや水野さんちの徒歩圏内に停まるんですねぇ。
<mizuno> 車で行っちゃおうかな……とか
<hito_jp> なにー。> 徒歩圏内
<nobuto> 19:30までだった…。 http://www.kakuyasubus.jp/tokai_kansai/meishin_highway/chart02.html
<mizuno> 22:11のひかりが最終ぽいです
<hito_jp> それ自宅に辿りつける前提です？
<mizuno> はい
<mizuno> 新快速だと21:30か
<hito_jp> じゃあ、この場の利害関係者的には影響なし、と。
<hito_jp> ならOSCの懇親会に参加でいいですよね。この場に困る人いないですよね？　というのを念のため確認してGo、と。
<hito_jp> いなさそうだしいいんじゃなかろーか
<jkbys> じゃあそういうことで
<mizuno> んじゃそれで
<jkbys> OSC名古屋関連で他にありますか
<nobuto> 今のころないです。ぼちぼち決めなちゃいけないことが出てくるので来週以降にお願いします。
<jkbys> じゃあ他になにかありますか
<mizuno> 荷物の送り先とか時間がわかったらおしえてください
<mizuno> あとCDは届かなかったです
<nobuto> mizuno: 了解です。
<jkbys> 他になければおわりましょうか
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<Mocchi> はい
<nobuto> はい。
<jkbys> では９日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<hito_jp> あー、夏休み時期のミーティングタイミング決めたい
<hito_jp> です。……遅かったorz
<jkbys> 再来週はもう盆か
<jkbys> 早いな
<jkbys> １６日だめな人？
<mizuno> だめかも
<hito_jp> 常にだめな人？
<jkbys> 俺は実家で飲みすぎてなければいける
<nobuto> ダメです。
<mizuno> 10日からログアウトしちゃうんで
<jkbys> 現実からログアウトか
<hito_jp> 不安要因しかない
<jkbys> なんかゲームでるんだっけ
<hito_jp> ミズノさんは月額2700円かかる実家に帰るんですね
<Mocchi> げ・・・原稿・・・。
<jkbys> リアルがバーチャルでバーチャルがリアルか
<mizuno> 瀬尾ペン先生がやれって言うからー
<hito_jp> じゃあ来週の様子を見て、16飛ばせそうなら飛ばすということで。
<jkbys> それで
<jkbys> ではおつかれさまでした
<Mocchi> お疲れ様でした
<Henrich> 夏休み進行か。
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2011-08-06
<Emmanuel_Chanel> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2012-07-31
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<mocchi> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> 議事録取れる方ー
<mocchi> ノ作業中
<mocchi> 議題ないですね
<hito_jp> うん、そこ直すなら次回の日付を予想して入れるべきだと思うんだ……
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120731
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かありますか
<hito_jp> じぶんはないです
<jkbys> CD-ROMドライブのやつ、すっかり忘れたまま時だけが過ぎた
<jkbys> ８月下旬あたりなら見れるかもという状況
<hito_jp> 手が回らないシリーズ……
<jkbys> チームレポートのアイテムを足す（all)
<jkbys> この１週間でなにかありましたか
<hito_jp> 某社さんのサーバーを調達して置き換えないといけないわけですがー、予算どれぐらいなら取れますかーという……。
<jkbys> 相場はどんなもんなんだろう
<hito_jp> でかくて安いやつだと微妙に適合しないので、やや小さいやつになります。定価相場だと10万ぐらいしちゃう。
<jkbys> そのぐらいなら良いかと思う
<jkbys> たぶん予算１５０万ぐらいたまってる気がする
<jkbys> 会計報告は８月下旬あたりなら計算して出せるかもという状況
<hito_jp> まあhttp://www.pcserver1.jp/server/detail/1098 ぐらいでいいかなぁと
<jkbys> お金が多少かかっても、hitoさんの労力がかからないならより良いやつを選ぶのが良いと思う
<hito_jp> このへんに1GBのHDD足せばよさそうな気がしてます。マトモなRAIDカード（のやすいやつ）を確保する必要がありますが
<chonan> TX120 かっ
<hito_jp> ちょこっと真面目に機種選定しときますです。
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします
<hito_jp> 単に小さいだけでも良くて、RAIDカードだけ新品買ってよければそれで……。
<hito_jp> まあ10万あれば超余裕でなんとかなります。たぶん。
<henrich_mob> おだいじんだ
<jkbys> 議題がない
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> 10万だと2セット調達できるレベルではある。
<hito_jp> んで今のは議題に入れてもらってもよろしーでしょうか……
<mocchi> 了解です。某社は某社でいいですか？
<hito_jp> はい。
<hito_jp> まあ対処には分身が必要なレベルなので、8月9月には余裕で突っ込むはずです。10月にはなんとかしておきたい。
<jkbys> 倒れないレベルでよろしくお願いします
<mocchi> サーバーの件はアクションアイテムに追加しておくべきですか？
<chonan> 先代の旅するOSC展示PCの話があったような気がしましたが、あらためて議題にする必要ありますでしょうか?
<hito_jp> ああ。じゃんけんの景品にしていいか検討しないといけないですね……。
<hito_jp> その質問だとyesだけど、具体的にどう追加しますか？ > サーバーの件
<mocchi> hito_jp: 某社のサーバーを置き換える機材の調達(hito)ってな感じで
<hito_jp> 議題：先代の展示用ノートPC（老朽化して新しいものを調達したやつ）をじゃんけん等の景品にしても良い？　てなことを検討してみたいです。
<hito_jp> ……ごめん論理性が見えないのでそれは理解できない。
<mocchi> 議題を先に
<hito_jp> 機材の選定→調達というプロセスのうち選定がすっ飛んでるのは何故。
<hito_jp> たぶん考えないといけないのは、「じゃんけん大会にノートPCとか出すのはどうなの」ってあたり。
<jkbys> OSC的にどうなんだろう。
<hito_jp> 中古価値としては10,000円ぐらいではある。
<jkbys> チーム的に問題ないとしても
<hito_jp> むしろ初期化した上でOSC事務局にさし上げて、学生スタッフなりに使ってもらった方がいいかもとか。
<jkbys> じゃんけん大会に出すと何かしら問題になる気もしますし、もし必要とされるならばそれも良さそうですね
<hito_jp> ちょっと事務局に聞いてみて頂いていいです？ > 京都方面（水野さん？）
<chonan> HP ML110 が何度か景品に上がったことがありますけど、我々のやつは展示用とはいえ、そもそも中古だしなあとも。
<hito_jp> 主催側が出す景品ならいいと思うのですが、コミュニティ側でそんなもん出すなや、という話になるような気がしなくもないです。
<jkbys> じゃんけん大会だと、もしズルしてても発見しにくいですし
<hito_jp> ていうかこれ水野さんいないから話進まないんじゃ。
<jkbys> じゃあ水野さんがログみてから改めて決める感じ？
<hito_jp> えーと方向性だけ決めましょう。じゃんけん大会なりなんらかの方法で進呈なり、
<hito_jp> 当該のノートPCは「あげちゃってもいいか」だけまず考えましょう。
<jkbys> そもそも出処はhitoさんなんでしたっけ
<hito_jp> y
<jkbys> じゃあhitoさんがあげちゃっていいならそれがいい気がしますね
<hito_jp> あげちゃっていいです
<hito_jp> むしろ返さないで！
<jkbys> hitoさんのベッドは使わなくなったPCで出来ているという噂が
<hito_jp> 水野さんと一緒にしないで！
<jkbys> ではあげちゃうということで、あげ方は改めて決めるでいいですか
<hito_jp> +1
<mocchi> +1
<chonan> +1
<jkbys> ではそういうことで
<jkbys> 他に議題はありますか
<hito_jp> じぶんはないです
<chonan> もう思い当たるところはないです
<mocchi> hito_jp: アクションアイテムに加える件は「 某社のサーバーを置き換える機材の選定(hito)」でいいですか？
<henrich_mob> もう思い残すことはないです( ｰ`дｰ´)ｷﾘｯ
<jkbys> はやまるな
<jkbys> じゃあ終わりかな
<hito_jp> はい。>機材の選定
<mocchi> hito_jp: 了解しました。
<jkbys> 来週火曜、私参加できないんですが抜きでやってもらっていいですか
<hito_jp> それともずらします？
<mizuno> おくれたペン
<jkbys> ずらしても忘れて火曜に集まってしまいそう・・・と考えるのは私だけかな
<jkbys> ずらして水曜だと他の方どうでしょう
<hito_jp> 小林さんが火曜日だと思ってスルーして終了という未来が浮かんだ……！
<jkbys> ΩΩΩ＜
<mocchi> 水曜だと私は出先になる可能性大です。
<mizuno> 火曜水曜は遅くなりがちなんだよね
<hito_jp> ふーむ。
<hito_jp> 木曜にすると安定します？ > 水野さん
<mizuno> 木曜はDebianとかぶるす
<hito_jp> なるべく「そもそもこの曜日は不利じゃー」ってのを避けておきたい
<mizuno> 月曜か金曜のほうが安定するかも。かものレベルだけど
<jkbys> 金曜は飲みに行ったりする人が多かったりしないのかな
<jkbys> とすると月曜・・・？
<hito_jp> 月曜で都合が悪い方ー？　
<mocchi> 私は大丈夫です
<mizuno> たぶん大丈夫。忘れなければ
<chonan> 月曜になった週に華麗にスルーしなければOKかと
<jkbys> 大丈夫だけど来週は不在の可能性がタカイ
<jkbys> まぁ月曜に変更して運用してみるのがよさそうかな
<jkbys> 来週は私いなければよろしくお願いします、でいい？
<mizuno> いいかな
<hito_jp> +1
<mocchi> +1
<chonan> +1 無駄な抵抗かもしれないけど「今後しばらくの間月曜の22時から開催します」的な文面を関係各所に埋め込んでおいたほうがよさげかもと思った。
<jkbys> それは書いておいたほうがよさそう
<hito_jp> そもそも今日のログから入れないとあかん感じが……。
<mocchi> 議題に追加します？
<hito_jp> 追加しないとかありえないレベル……
<mocchi> 議題扱いは適切ではない感じもしますが
<hito_jp> えーとそれは何故。
<mocchi> 議論してないからというのが理由でしたけれど、どの曜日にするって話し合ったからいいのか。
<jkbys> じゃあ来週から月曜日、次回は６日２２時ってことで。お疲れ様でした。
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<mizuno> ノートPCの処遇は来週回しってことは、京都はスルーでいいかな
<hito_jp> スルーで
<mizuno> りょうかいです
<mocchi> 議事録です: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120731
<hito_jp> ごめん深刻に宇宙的恐怖ってるの
<mocchi> hito_jp: どれですか？
<hito_jp> 「jkbysさんがしばらく、火曜日に都合がつかなくなるため 」月曜日っていう因果はどこから。
<mocchi> 私達にとって火曜日以外では月曜日が都合がいいから？
<jkbys> （俺そんなこと言ったっけ）
<hito_jp> 譲渡することに決定、まわりもかなり深刻に良くわからないかも。全体直す。
<mocchi> hito_jp: よろしくお願いします
<jkbys> 俺→来週は火曜ムリ、水曜はどう？ 水野さん→水・木は遅くなりがち じゃあミーティングの曜日自体をかえればよくね？金曜は飲みに行ったりするよね？月曜でやってみよう。という流れだった気がした
<hito_jp> "「機材の選定」をアクションアイテムに追加"もかなりやばい気配。議事録の書きかたとか過去の議事録とか眺めなおして頂ければ。
<hito_jp> これ議事録として読むと「機材の選定をアクションアイテムに追加することに合意した」という議論をしたことになってしまう。
<hito_jp> done. https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120731?action=diff&rev2=11&rev1=9
<chonan> 矢印記号 -> か => のどっちかに統一するとかっこいいと思った ( 過去は両方とも使用実績あるので統一できてればどっちでもいい気がします )
<mocchi> hito_jp: ありがとうございます
<hito_jp> 残念、意味が違うのです。
<mocchi> chonan: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/HowToWriteMeetingSummary#line-62
<mocchi> chonan: 議事録の送信をお願いできますか？
<chonan> ぐふっ見落としてたorz
<chonan> 送信承りました
<hito_jp> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~hito/+junk/ubuntujp-tools/view/head:/ubuntu-jp_gen_log.sh
<hito_jp> あわてて直してみました
<chonan> -N の Default が Next Mon になったんですね
<hito_jp> そこハードコーディングするな感満載。> 過去の自分
<chonan> 特別に日程周知の文面入れといたほうがよさげですか?
<hito_jp> 94行目のあたりに入れてみました！
<hito_jp> （要らない？）
<chonan> おお、今回だけの処理なら手動でもいいかなとも思いましたが、しばらくこれでいきましょう
<chonan> それとも、さらに今回だけ冒頭で宣言しちゃいますか?
<hito_jp> 要らないと思うなーと
<hito_jp> 三ヶ月ぐらいしたら消しておきますです。
<hito_jp> （こうしてゴミみたいなスクリプトほど残っていく病は続くのであった）
<chonan> じゃあ、これでまいりましょう。
<chonan> あとは、来週以降スクリプト変わったぜな注意を送信者がしないといけないと...
<hito_jp> 送信しうる人は今すぐ更新してください……。
<hito_jp> 世代確認機能をつけておくべきだったのか……。
<chonan> ML で叫ぶのが現状での最善策かもしれず
<hito_jp> 見てないんじゃないかなぁ……。
<hito_jp> ひとまずchair手順更新しておきます。
<hito_jp> done.
#ubuntu-jp 2012-08-01
<shoukaisekicojp> 皆さん、こんにちは
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2012-08-03
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんにちは．
#ubuntu-jp 2013-07-30
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<shibata_> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<shibata_> こんばんは？
<jkbys> こんばんは
<jkbys> ぼんやりしてた
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<chonan> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130730
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<shibata_> 自分は特に進捗はありません。
<jkbys> じゃあなさそうかな
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys> [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> 連載以外はないかな
<shibata_> ですね。
<jkbys> OSC Kansai@Kyoto
<jkbys> なにか確認しておくことは？
<jkbys> 明日、荷物出します
<shibata_> 荷物ってどうなっているんでしょう？
<shibata_> よろしくおねがいいたします。
<shibata_> 今回は特に配布物はないのかな。
<jkbys> なさそう
<shibata_> 了解です。
<shibata_> 発表資料は絶賛作成中です。まだ半分しかおわってない。。。
<jkbys> 期待してます
<shibata_> たぶん、それくらいじゃないでしょうか。
<jkbys> じゃあ次へ
<jkbys> MozcのMIR
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/S/MozcMIR
<jkbys> 疑問点、懸念点を洗い出す
<jkbys> 本当にMIRを申請するかどうかは、そのあとで判断する
<shibata_> こっちも進捗ないのです、ごめんなさい。
<shibata_> そうそうibusが1.5になりました。
<shibata_> ibus-anthyもあがっているので、誰か動作確認よろしくおねがいいたします。＞Saucy
<jkbys> まだインストールしてないな
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<shibata_> 自分は特にないです。
<mocchi> 私もありません
<hito_jp> ないです
<chonan> Mozc は引き続き洗い出しですね。
<chonan> 他にはありません
<jkbys> じゃあおわりかな
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいですか
<shibata_> はい
<hito_jp> はい
<mocchi> はい
<chonan> はい
<hito_jp> （来週にはサーバーの検証済ませて購入申請したい……orz）
<jkbys> では６日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<shibata_> おつかれさまでした。
<ikuyaNOTE> え、もうibus-anthy 1.5来たんですか！？
<shibata_> ikuyaNOTE: 一時間ほど前にアップロードされましたー
<shibata_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus-anthy
<ikuyaNOTE> なーむー
<hito_jp> やっぱアーカイブに落ちてきたファイルにパターンgrepしてチェックする仕組みとかあったほうがいいのかなぁ……
<shibata_> だから怖くて発表おわるまでアップデートできない。
<hito_jp> おお しばたよ 発表中に （マシンが）しんでしまうとは なさけない
<ikuyaNOTE> ibus-anthy 1.5.3が動かないのは原因がわかったんですよ
<shibata_> 所持金が半分に。。。
<shibata_> おー
<chonan> 所持金が半分...
<ikuyaNOTE> ただ、全体的にあまりにアレなのでまとめて片付けようと思ってましたが、そんなこと言ってる場合じゃなさそうですね
<ikuyaNOTE> (現在gnome-settings-daemonビルド中)
<shibata_> ハイパーいくやショータイムの時間か。。。
<ikuyaNOTE> まぁいいや、とりあえず今回は終わってください
<shibata_> はい。
<hito_jp> （HGST＝ハイパーゴッドショータイム）
<ikuyaNOTE> ちょw
<shibata_> ストレージという単語が入っていないのにストレージ感を出すゴッドぱない。
<chonan> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130730
<ikuyaNOTE> デフォルトの変換エンジンを変更するのにg-s-dに手を入れなきゃいけないとか仕様を決めた人を地獄の業火に投げ込みたい……。
<hito_jp> たぶんそれ仕様っていうかてけとー……
<ikuyaNOTE> 3.6と3.8で仕様が違う可能性はありますけどね（未確認）
<ikuyaNOTE> というか、saucyはIBus 1.5系列は来ましたけどg-s-dとかg-c-cは来てない上にindicator-keyboardも来てないし何考えてるの感が
<shibata_> chonan: 特に問題ないと思います。ただ、投げるのは自分以外の人にお願いしたいところ。
<hito_jp> ごめんなさいまったく手が回らんので他の人をイケニエにしてください（おうちかえりたい）
<chonan> mocchi: 送信お願いできますでしょうか?
<mocchi> chonan: 了解しました
<ikuyaNOTE> どなたかibus-anthy 1.5が動かねーよってlpでバグ報告見つけたら、何らかの方法でお知らせいただければありがたく
<chonan> mocchi: よろしくおねがいします
<shibata_> あれ、indicator-keyboardまだきてないんですっけ、と思ったらMIRでとまってる。。。
<ikuyaNOTE> いえすいえす
<ikuyaNOTE> ちなみに私はUbuntu GNOMEでテストしてるです
<shibata_> きっと今週末までにひととおりそろうんじゃないかなーそうだといいなー
<shibata_> おー。OSCおわったらUnityでうごくかどうか試してみます。
<ikuyaNOTE> 全体的にお盆までに何とか出来れば……（吐血
<ikuyaNOTE> それにしてもIBus 1.5の仕様が気に入らなさすぎる……
<ItSANgo> 憎まれっ子のIBus…
<shogo> test
#ubuntu-jp 2014-07-29
<jkbys_> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<jkbys_> 飲み過ぎた
<mizuno> いけませんね
<jkbys_> 貴様が言うことか
<mizuno> いくらでも言うよー
<jkbys_> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys_> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> こんばんは誰か議事録とって
<hito_jp> もうねるすぐねるつかれたねる
<mizuno> しょうしょうおまちを
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは。
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140729
<jkbys_> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys_> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<jkbys_> なさそうだ
<hito_jp> 進捗といえるほどの進捗がないです……
<jkbys_> イベント関連
<jkbys_>     OSC Kyoto
<jkbys_>         [ ] 事前に確認しておくことはない？
<jkbys_> なんかあるかな
<hito_jp> えーと誰がセミナやるんでしたっけ＆やれるんでしたっけ
<chonan_mobile> セミナーなおいらです
<mizuno> 長南さんにお願いしております
<hito_jp> ……できそう？
<chonan_mobile> 資料目処つきました
<hito_jp> suge-
<chonan_mobile> 小ネタ連発でいくのでタイトルはそのままで
<mizuno> よろしくお願いします
<hito_jp> なんか忘れていることがあった気がする
<hito_jp> SSDか！
<jkbys_> S・S・D！S・S・D！
<jkbys_> ほかないかな
<hito_jp> 発掘しました。あとは忘れずに持っていくだけだ！（難易度高）
<mizuno> よろしくお願いします(コピペ
<jkbys_> OSC Tokyo/Fall
<jkbys_> [ ] 参加する？
<hito_jp> 参加しない理由は特にないかなぁと思っているのですが、どないなもんでしょう
<mizuno> 土日かー
<hito_jp> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2014-fall/
<hito_jp> （わたくし参加できるかどうかまだ見えていませんが）
<mizuno> 私はたぶん無理ですー
<chonan_mobile> 土日どちらか欠けそう...
<hito_jp> そのとき都内の会社に就職しているかもしれないのに……？
<hito_jp> なんとなく土日両方でるのは厳しいので、prefferred土曜とか優先度決めましょうか……。
<mizuno> 土日開催ならどっちでもいいのかな
<hito_jp> そのへんは適宜都合で決めればいいような気が。
<hito_jp> ので、「こっちがいい」的な情報を皆さんだすのだ
<hito_jp> 個人的には土曜メインだといいのかなぁとは思いました。
<mizuno> どっちかなら、土曜がいいかなー
<hito_jp> 来週までにみなさん予定決めてきてねー
<hito_jp> ですすめましょう
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys_> 他になにかありますか
<jkbys_> おわりかな
<jkbys_> 次回も火曜日でいいですか
<hito_jp> はい
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys_> 8/5ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140729
<mizuno> よろしければ長南さん送信をお願いします
<mizuno> おお、長南さんおらんかった
<mizuno> 議事録送信お願いします
<chonan> ぉ。議事録ですね。了解しました
#ubuntu-jp 2014-08-02
<felixonmars> hello, i'd like some comments on the font replacement table i made for wine-compholio - would it be appropriate to replace both MS Gothic and Meiryo with Source Han Sans JP, and MS Mincho with IPA Mincho? https://github.com/compholio/wine-compholio/issues/8
<felixonmars> (sorry for asking something irrelevant to ubuntu and in english)
#ubuntu-jp 2015-07-28
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> あかん体力の限界なので寝ます……
#ubuntu-jp 2015-08-02
<krama_> こんにちは
#ubuntu-jp 2018-08-01
<MobileMatt> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MobileMatt> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MobileMatt> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MobileMatt> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<CGML27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<CGML27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<CGML27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<CGML27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<matze24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<matze24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<matze24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<matze24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<elenah7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<elenah7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<elenah7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<elenah7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Laif> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Laif> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Laif> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Laif> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<funnel10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<funnel10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<funnel10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<funnel10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Turska-27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Turska-27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Turska-27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Turska-27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest65160> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest65160> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest65160> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest65160> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<enyc18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<enyc18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<enyc18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<enyc18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<noah14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<noah14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<noah14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<noah14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<joycepao> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<joycepao> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jhutchins24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jhutchins24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jhutchins24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jhutchins24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest57379> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest57379> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest57379> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest57379> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Sebastien28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sebastien28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Sebastien28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Sebastien28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sophiya> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sophiya> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sophiya> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sophiya> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Caraway11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Caraway11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Caraway11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<batman425> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<batman425> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<batman425> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<node9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<node9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<node9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<node9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<emerson> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<emerson> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<emerson> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest69310> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<developers> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<developers> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<developers> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<developers> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Nevolution215> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<missnomer9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<missnomer9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<missnomer9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<missnomer9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<^MillerBoss27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<^MillerBoss27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<^MillerBoss27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<^MillerBoss27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<burnout_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<burnout_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<burnout_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<burnout_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Gizmokid200519> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Gizmokid200519> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Gizmokid200519> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Gizmokid200519> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Algernop7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Algernop7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Algernop7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Algernop7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<patate1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<patate1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<patate1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<patate1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<l4z4i> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<l4z4i> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<l4z4i> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<l4z4i> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<PaulCapestany> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<PaulCapestany> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<PaulCapestany> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<PaulCapestany> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Kamilion3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Kamilion3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Kamilion3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Kamilion3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Zombie> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zombie> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Zombie> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Zombie> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<CoJaBo7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<CoJaBo7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<CoJaBo7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<CoJaBo7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<eggy18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<eggy18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<eggy18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<eggy18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Bkid5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Bkid5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ski777726> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ski777726> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ski777726> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ski777726> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<brykr26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<brykr26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<brykr26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<brykr26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest32399> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest32399> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<buriedalive20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<buriedalive20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<buriedalive20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<buriedalive20> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<erry29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<erry29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<erry29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<erry29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<raSter^8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<raSter^8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<raSter^8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<raSter^8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jfmcarreira17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jfmcarreira17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jfmcarreira17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jfmcarreira17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Stummi28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Stummi28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Stummi28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Stummi28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<thurin19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<thurin19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<thurin19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<thurin19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest42299> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest42299> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest42299> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest42299> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<khronosschoty7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<khronosschoty7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<khronosschoty7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<khronosschoty7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Sigals> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sigals> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Sigals> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Sigals> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<DataComputist> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<DataComputist> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<DataComputist> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<DataComputist> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<EvanR4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<EvanR4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<EvanR4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<EvanR4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ecx86> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ecx86> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ecx86> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ecx86> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<richvdh13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<richvdh13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<richvdh13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<richvdh13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mal12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mal12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mal12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mal12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<yawkat28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<yawkat28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<yawkat28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<yawkat28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nullcone> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nullcone> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nullcone> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nullcone> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<DarthGandalf3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<DarthGandalf3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<DarthGandalf3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<DarthGandalf3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest72243> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest72243> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest72243> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest72243> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bray90820_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bray90820_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bray90820_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bray90820_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<tx10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tx10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tx10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<tx10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ErrantEgo10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ErrantEgo10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ErrantEgo10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ErrantEgo10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest41536> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest41536> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest41536> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest41536> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Grimnir18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Grimnir18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Grimnir18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Grimnir18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<wodencafe0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<wodencafe0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<wodencafe0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<wodencafe0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<BurningPrincess1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<BurningPrincess1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<BurningPrincess1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<BurningPrincess1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ski_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ski_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ski_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ski_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<yawkat23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<yawkat23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<yawkat23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<yawkat23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ChickenSoup_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ChickenSoup_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ChickenSoup_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ChickenSoup_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<SebastianFlyte26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<codebam4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<codebam4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<codebam4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<codebam4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<andirc5089> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<andirc5089> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<andirc5089> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<andirc5089> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<pixdamix> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pixdamix> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pixdamix> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<pixdamix> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<NeddySeagoon1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<NeddySeagoon1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<NeddySeagoon1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<NeddySeagoon1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Zuu_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zuu_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Zuu_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Zuu_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Zalabaslea> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zalabaslea> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Zalabaslea> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Zalabaslea> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<alienated> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<alienated> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<alienated> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<alienated> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<JoeK15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<JoeK15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<JoeK15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<JoeK15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<beaky14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<beaky14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<beaky14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<beaky14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ketas6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ketas6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ketas6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ketas6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Moyst12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Moyst12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Moyst12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Moyst12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<DenSchub29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<DenSchub29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<DenSchub29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<DenSchub29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<totte> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<totte> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<totte> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<totte> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest61881> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest61881> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest61881> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<PlasmaStar15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<PlasmaStar15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<PlasmaStar15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<PlasmaStar15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
#ubuntu-jp 2018-08-02
<Sitri21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sitri21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Sitri21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Sitri21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<davidfg426> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<davidfg426> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<davidfg426> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<davidfg426> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<rohan28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rohan28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rohan28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<rohan28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<vamiry> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<vamiry> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<vamiry> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<vamiry> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<TroniQ89> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TroniQ89> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<TroniQ89> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<TroniQ89> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest83399> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest83399> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest83399> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest83399> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<CrunchyChewie10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<CrunchyChewie10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<CrunchyChewie10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<CrunchyChewie10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<cwre> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cwre> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cwre> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cwre> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<zenguy-> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<zenguy-> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<zenguy-> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<zenguy-> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<vamiry> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<vamiry> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<vamiry> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<vamiry> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<beaver23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<beaver23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<beaver23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<beaver23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Terminal> こんにちは。ubuntuのインストーラで、インストールの種類の画面で、それ以外を選択した後、パーティションの編集の画面が表示されるのですが、ウィンドウの下部が画面からはみ出してしまうため、インストール作業が続行できない状況となってしまっています。解像度の設定も確認しましたが、正しいようです。どのように対処す
<Terminal> 機種は、 HP Probook 450 G2 、ディスプレイ解像度は、1366*768です。
<^Phantom^> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<^Phantom^> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<^Phantom^> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<^Phantom^> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mal2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mal2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mal2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mal2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<FuzzySockets> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<FuzzySockets> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<FuzzySockets> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<FuzzySockets> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Hobby0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Hobby0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Hobby0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Hobby0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<varesa21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<varesa21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<varesa21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<varesa21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jeggott25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jeggott25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jeggott25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jeggott25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Michail1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Michail1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Michail1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Michail1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<MrElendig1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MrElendig1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MrElendig1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MrElendig1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Hoosilon23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Hoosilon23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Hoosilon23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<host> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<theaetetus> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<theaetetus> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<EvanR13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<EvanR13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<EvanR13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<EvanR13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ChickenSoup_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ChickenSoup_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ChickenSoup_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ChickenSoup_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Faylite23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Faylite23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Faylite23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Faylite23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest95115> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest95115> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest95115> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest95115> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<kambiz7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kambiz7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kambiz7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kambiz7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<matti5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<matti5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<matti5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<matti5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<samfty> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<samfty> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<samfty> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<samfty> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Croepha13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Croepha13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Croepha13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Croepha13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<get> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<get> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<get> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<get> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sl3dge__> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sl3dge__> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sl3dge__> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sl3dge__> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<luisoliv> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<luisoliv> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<luisoliv> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<luisoliv> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<cfields28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cfields28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cfields28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cfields28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<fossxplorer0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<fossxplorer0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<fossxplorer0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<fossxplorer0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<hammond3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Turska-13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Turska-13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Turska-13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Turska-13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<monoxane13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<monoxane13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<monoxane13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<monoxane13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nesthib> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nesthib> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nesthib> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nesthib> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bitch21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bitch21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bitch21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bitch21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<justanotheruser1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<justanotheruser1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<justanotheruser1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<justanotheruser1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<BruceS18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<BruceS18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<BruceS18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<BruceS18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<possiblyanowl> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<possiblyanowl> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<possiblyanowl> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<possiblyanowl> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Dwarf9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Dwarf9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Dwarf9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Dwarf9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Welcome> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Welcome> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Welcome> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Welcome> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<tktech14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tktech14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tktech14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<tktech14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Evidlo5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Evidlo5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Evidlo5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Evidlo5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<K0HAX12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<K0HAX12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<K0HAX12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<K0HAX12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<kspencer23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kspencer23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kspencer23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kspencer23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Minkar> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Minkar> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Minkar> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Minkar> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Razesdark> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Razesdark> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Razesdark> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Razesdark> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<exezin8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
#ubuntu-jp 2018-08-03
<Zanzibar28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zanzibar28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Zanzibar28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Zanzibar28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nedbat10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nedbat10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nedbat10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nedbat10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<thekingofbandit9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<thekingofbandit9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<thekingofbandit9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<thekingofbandit9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<disi16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<disi16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<disi16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<disi16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<kambiz22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kambiz22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kambiz22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kambiz22> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<vdamewood> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<vdamewood> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<vdamewood> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tesu6> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<tesu6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tesu6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tesu6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<tesu6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Bahhumbug8> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Bahhumbug8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Bahhumbug8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Bahhumbug8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Bahhumbug8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
#ubuntu-jp 2018-08-04
<Xiti14> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Xiti14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Xiti14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Xiti14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Xiti14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<noah21> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<noah21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ks0stm6> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Ks0stm6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ks0stm6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Ks0stm6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Ks0stm6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<rasengan27> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<rasengan27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Hobby17> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Hobby17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Hobby17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Hobby17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Hobby17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Gentle> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Gentle> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Gentle> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Gentle> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Gentle> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Xe8> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Xe8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Xe8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Xe8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Xe8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<LambdaComplex22> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<LambdaComplex22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<LambdaComplex22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<LambdaComplex22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<LambdaComplex22> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Hink> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Hink> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Hink> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Hink> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Hink> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest94115> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Guest94115> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Guest94115> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest94115> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest94115> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest94115> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<DarkMukke13> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<DarkMukke13> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<DarkMukke13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<DarkMukke13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<DarkMukke13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<DarkMukke13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ckeltz22> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<ckeltz22> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ckeltz22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ckeltz22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ckeltz22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ckeltz22> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<SleePy12> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<SleePy12> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<SleePy12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SleePy12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<SleePy12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<SleePy12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<uptime13> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<uptime13> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<uptime13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<uptime13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<uptime13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<uptime13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<elios3> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<elios3> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<elios3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<elios3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<elios3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<elios3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<captain4226> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<captain4226> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<captain4226> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<captain4226> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<captain4226> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<quarks> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<quarks> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<quarks> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<quarks> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<quarks> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<quarks> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<MikeoftheEast6> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<MikeoftheEast6> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<MikeoftheEast6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MikeoftheEast6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MikeoftheEast6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MikeoftheEast6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<TheDragonFire19> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<TheDragonFire19> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<TheDragonFire19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TheDragonFire19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<TheDragonFire19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<TheDragonFire19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest28617> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Guest28617> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Guest28617> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest28617> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest28617> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest28617> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<thomasb951119> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<thomasb951119> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<thomasb951119> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<thomasb951119> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<thomasb951119> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<thomasb951119> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Eduard_Munteanu2> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Eduard_Munteanu2> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Eduard_Munteanu2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Eduard_Munteanu2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Eduard_Munteanu2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Eduard_Munteanu2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mfa29820> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<mfa29820> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<mfa29820> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mfa29820> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mfa29820> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mfa29820> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Smeef21> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Smeef21> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Smeef21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Smeef21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Smeef21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Smeef21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jeggott23> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<jeggott23> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<jeggott23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jeggott23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jeggott23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jeggott23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mt16> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<mt16> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<mt16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mt16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mt16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mt16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<timeless2> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<timeless2> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<r3m11> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<r3m11> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<r3m11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<r3m11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<r3m11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<r3m11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<dp315> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<dp315> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Nietzsche13> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Nietzsche13> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Nietzsche13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nietzsche13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Nietzsche13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Nietzsche13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<marcoslater> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<marcoslater> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<marcoslater> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<marcoslater> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<marcoslater> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<marcoslater> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Welcome> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Welcome> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Welcome> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Welcome> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Welcome> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Welcome> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<chaoscon21> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<chaoscon21> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<chaoscon21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<chaoscon21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<chaoscon21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<chaoscon21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<pathfinder27> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<pathfinder27> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<pathfinder27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pathfinder27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pathfinder27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<pathfinder27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<frmus13> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<frmus13> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<frmus13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<frmus13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<frmus13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<frmus13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<tomaw6> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<tomaw6> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<tomaw6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tomaw6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tomaw6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<JSharp17> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<JSharp17> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<JSharp17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Eduard_Munteanu1> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Eduard_Munteanu1> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Eduard_Munteanu1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Eduard_Munteanu1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Eduard_Munteanu1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Eduard_Munteanu1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<atk29> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<atk29> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<atk29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<atk29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<atk29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<atk29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nosbig13> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<nosbig13> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<nosbig13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nosbig13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nosbig13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nosbig13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<exio414> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<exio414> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<exio414> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<exio414> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<exio414> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<exio414> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
#ubuntu-jp 2018-08-05
<poxifide25> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<poxifide25> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<poxifide25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<poxifide25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<poxifide25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<poxifide25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<vamiry> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<vamiry> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<vamiry> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<vamiry> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<vamiry> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<vamiry> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest51933> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Guest51933> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Guest51933> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest51933> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest51933> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest51933> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<lagbox8> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<lagbox8> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<lagbox8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lagbox8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<disi28> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<disi28> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<disi28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<disi28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<disi28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<disi28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<kaptin17> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<kaptin17> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<kaptin17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kaptin17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kaptin17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kaptin17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<tasse20> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<tasse20> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<tasse20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tasse20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tasse20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<tasse20> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<erry14> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<erry14> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<erry14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<erry14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<erry14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<erry14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<loppy217> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<loppy217> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<loppy217> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<loppy217> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<loppy217> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<loppy217> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<foxcookie> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<foxcookie> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<foxcookie> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<foxcookie> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<foxcookie> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<foxcookie> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<rory14> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<rory14> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<rory14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rory14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rory14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<rory14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sneakyness> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<berFt25> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<berFt25> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<berFt25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<berFt25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<berFt25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<berFt25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ffernand4> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<ffernand4> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ffernand4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ffernand4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ffernand4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ffernand4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<linuxmodder9> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<linuxmodder9> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<linuxmodder9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<linuxmodder9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<linuxmodder9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<linuxmodder9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Namarrgon20> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Namarrgon20> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Namarrgon20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Namarrgon20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Namarrgon20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Namarrgon20> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<SakiiR23> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<SakiiR23> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<SakiiR23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SakiiR23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<SakiiR23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<SakiiR23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Atlas19> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Atlas19> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Atlas19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Atlas19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Atlas19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Atlas19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<thurin25> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<thurin25> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<thurin25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<thurin25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<thurin25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<thurin25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<BruceS18> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<BruceS18> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<BruceS18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<BruceS18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<BruceS18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<BruceS18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest16880> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Guest16880> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Guest16880> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest16880> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest16880> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest16880> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Shanmugamp721> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Shanmugamp721> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Shanmugamp721> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Shanmugamp721> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Shanmugamp721> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Shanmugamp721> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Trashlord22> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<balrog27> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<balrog27> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<balrog27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<balrog27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<balrog27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<balrog27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<LookingGlassSec> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<LookingGlassSec> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<LookingGlassSec> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<LookingGlassSec> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<LookingGlassSec> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<LookingGlassSec> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Davnit> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Davnit> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Davnit> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Davnit> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Davnit> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Davnit> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Namarrgon27> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Namarrgon27> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Namarrgon27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Namarrgon27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Namarrgon27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Namarrgon27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Kamilion14> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Kamilion14> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Kamilion14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Kamilion14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Kamilion14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Kamilion14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<GDiaX> After acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<GDiaX> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<GDiaX> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<GDiaX> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<GDiaX> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<DataComputist> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<DataComputist> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<DataComputist> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<DataComputist> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<DataComputist> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<hggdh24> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<hggdh24> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<hggdh24> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<hggdh24> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<hggdh24> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<and> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<and> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<and> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<and> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<and> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<vectr0n26> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<vectr0n26> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<vectr0n26> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<vectr0n26> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<vectr0n26> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<CalimeroTeknik3> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<CalimeroTeknik3> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<CalimeroTeknik3> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<CalimeroTeknik3> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<CalimeroTeknik3> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<dan-23> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<dan-23> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<dan-23> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<dan-23> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<dan-23> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest73014> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Guest73014> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Guest73014> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Guest73014> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Guest73014> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<neo-cool> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<neo-cool> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<neo-cool> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<neo-cool> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<neo-cool> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Tabmow17> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Tabmow17> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Tabmow17> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Tabmow17> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Tabmow17> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<dp311> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<dp311> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<dp311> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<dp311> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<dp311> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Edane4> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Edane4> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Edane4> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Edane4> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Edane4> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Liara-> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Liara-> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Liara-> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Liara-> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Liara-> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<thomasb9511> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<thomasb9511> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<thomasb9511> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<thomasb9511> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<thomasb9511> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Karasu24> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Karasu24> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Karasu24> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Karasu24> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Karasu24> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<madprops0> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<madprops0> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<madprops0> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<madprops0> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<madprops0> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<his> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<his> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<his> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<his> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<his> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<TheMesquito21> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<TheMesquito21> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<TheMesquito21> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<TheMesquito21> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<TheMesquito21> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ugjka9> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ugjka9> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ugjka9> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<ugjka9> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ugjka9> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<bernalex11> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<bernalex11> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<bernalex11> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<bernalex11> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<bernalex11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<high_fiver> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<gamma235> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<gamma235> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<gamma235> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<gamma235> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<gamma235> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<gamma235> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<funnel25> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<funnel25> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<funnel25> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<funnel25> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<funnel25> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Croepha26> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Croepha26> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Croepha26> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Croepha26> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Croepha26> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Croepha26> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<cyberzeus4> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<cyberzeus4> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<cyberzeus4> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<cyberzeus4> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<cyberzeus4> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<cyberzeus4> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<lino> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<lino> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<lino> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<lino> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<lino> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<lino> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<shenglong27> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<shenglong27> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<shenglong27> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<shenglong27> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<shenglong27> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<shenglong27> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Lumpi26> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Lumpi26> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Lumpi26> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Lumpi26> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Lumpi26> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Lumpi26> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ktechmidas15> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ktechmidas15> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ktechmidas15> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<ktechmidas15> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<ktechmidas15> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ktechmidas15> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<blacksyke2> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<blacksyke2> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<blacksyke2> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<blacksyke2> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<blacksyke2> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<blacksyke2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<trobotham12> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<trobotham12> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<trobotham12> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<trobotham12> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<trobotham12> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<trobotham12> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Ritche28> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Ritche28> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Ritche28> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Ritche28> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Ritche28> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Ritche28> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Syfer> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Syfer> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Syfer> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Syfer> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Syfer> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Syfer> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<abian26> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<abian26> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<abian26> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<abian26> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<abian26> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<abian26> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<yoink5> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<yoink5> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<yoink5> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<yoink5> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<yoink5> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<yoink5> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<epic5> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<epic5> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<epic5> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<epic5> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<epic5> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Matrixiumn> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Matrixiumn> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Matrixiumn> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Matrixiumn> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Matrixiumn> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Matrixiumn> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<irinix2> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<irinix2> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<irinix2> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<irinix2> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<irinix2> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<irinix2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<BranchPredictor2> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<BranchPredictor2> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<BranchPredictor2> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<BranchPredictor2> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<BranchPredictor2> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<BranchPredictor2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<mobijubo24> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<mobijubo24> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<mobijubo24> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<mobijubo24> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<mobijubo24> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<mobijubo24> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<RussellB287> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<RussellB287> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<RussellB287> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<RussellB287> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<RussellB287> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<RussellB287> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<See> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<See> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<See> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<See> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<See> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<See> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Tourist24> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Tourist24> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Tourist24> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Tourist24> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Tourist24> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Tourist24> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<bitch9> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<bitch9> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<bitch9> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<bitch9> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<bitch9> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<bitch9> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Humvee14> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Humvee14> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Humvee14> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Humvee14> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Humvee14> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Humvee14> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<JStoker23> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<JStoker23> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<JStoker23> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<JStoker23> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<JStoker23> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<JStoker23> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<meffe27> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<meffe27> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<meffe27> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<meffe27> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<meffe27> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<meffe27> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<clonak4> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<clonak4> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<clonak4> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<clonak4> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<clonak4> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<clonak4> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Compu> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Compu> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Compu> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Compu> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Compu> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Compu> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<theresajayne21> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<theresajayne21> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<theresajayne21> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<theresajayne21> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<theresajayne21> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<theresajayne21> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
#ubuntu-jp 2019-07-31
<windows10ws> こんにちわー
